# tutto bene mamma? emozioni al buio



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2012)

- Memphis, anno 1999. Una mamma che non c'è più, il suo bambino, l'odiata nonna al telefono. Un uomo alla porta, una torta in forno, un insolito animale domestico. In scena al Teatro Litta di Milano dal 4 al 13 maggio lo spettacolo interamente al buio *"Tutto bene, mamma?"* di *Gloria Mina *con *Laura Martelli, Sofia Pauly* e* Luca Pernisco.* E' una produzione dell'*Associazione di Promozione Sociale e Culturale Golden Ticket*."Nell’autunno del 1999 lessi un trafiletto di cronaca americana su _La Stampa_ che mi commosse profondamente. - dice Gloria Mina - L’articolo riferiva la sconvolgente vicenda di un bambino di nove anni e della sua mamma single, abitanti in un modesto condominio di Memphis. La giovane donna, cardiopatica, era morta improvvisamente e suo figlio, terrorizzato al pensiero di essere affidato all’odiata nonna, aveva rifiutato l’idea della morte della mamma ed era riuscito a vivere una vita “normale” per un intero mese. Decisi di partire da quel fatto per creare questo testo.  Volevo trasmetterlo con un’esperienza sensoriale forte e inusuale per far vivere in diretta una vicenda incredibile, lasciando però spazio all’immaginazione. E l’ispirazione l’ho avuta al Teatro Ciego nella mia città natale, Buenos Aires, come una sorta di illuminazione al contrario! In un mondo che spesso ci nega la facoltà di commuoverci liberamente, io vorrei che gli spettatori che vengono a sentire questo spettacolo - nel senso inglese del termine_, to feel _- ne uscissero colpiti nelle loro corde più intime e primordiali. In questo modo Travis Butler e la sua mamma potranno ricevere un po’ del nostro amore".

Sono 50 minuti di spettacolo in cui inizialmente si manifesta un po’ di disagio, di imbarazzo, di smarrimento, ma superato il primo impatto, la fantasia e l’immaginazione prendono il sopravvento come un grande sogno ad occhi aperti. Letteralmente. 

Golden Ticket è un’Associazione di Promozione Sociale e Culturale, fondata nel giugno 2011, a seguito della vittoria di un bando della Provincia di Monza e Brianza finalizzato alle nuove attività imprenditoriali (l’unico soggetto non profit ad aver conseguito il contributo). E' costituita da un gruppo di 20 ragazzi provenienti dal territorio della città e dell’hinterland di Milano, tutti quanti laureati o laureandi, che si sono associati in questa realtà spinti da un comune denominatore, la passione verso le manifestazioni e le iniziative di cultura. Golden Ticket scrive e produce spettacoli innovativi per contenuti e modalità, con un coinvolgimento diretto di giovani e creativi. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHsFQ9PDZ30&feature=player_embedded


----------

